# Sustaviron-250  BM pharmaceuticals



## mech (Feb 1, 2017)

Anyone ever used or heard of these guys? I managed to get my hands on some and wondering if anyone has used it and if it's garbage/decent/wonderful. Will it give me AIDS? Should I burn it? You know that type of thing.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 1, 2017)

It will definitely give you AIDS. sorry to break it to you... if you want to send it to me, I can dispose of it for you.... :32 (19):


----------



## mech (Feb 1, 2017)

automatondan said:


> It will definitely give you AIDS. sorry to break it to you... if you want to send it to me, I can dispose of it for you.... :32 (19):


But I want the AIDS. No for real though I saw on one of the idiot forums that they got the 1ml amps. (which is what I have) One time the guy is a few weeks in says he's seeing decent gains. Then he posts 3 weeks later that the stuff is bunk and blah blah... I know they have like a security code thing on their site but I sure as hell can't find a 10 digit code that will fit anywhere on there.


----------



## mech (Feb 1, 2017)

Here nice pics for joo my good man


----------



## mech (Feb 1, 2017)

I guess even if it's not the BM pharm that the other guys are thinking... someone ripping the name or something I guess it doesn't mean it's total bunk... Or it could. Just wondered if anyone had any of these things and if they are garbage or if they are actually ok


----------



## automatondan (Feb 1, 2017)

You could always pin it and then get some private bloodwork after 4 weeks and see if its legit...


----------



## mech (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes I could do that. I'm not even going to lie though. I don't know where the hell I'd go to even get private bloods done, I'm new to the area I live in. Or how much it would cost


----------



## automatondan (Feb 1, 2017)

mech said:


> Yes I could do that. I'm not even going to lie though. I don't know where the hell I'd go to even get private bloods done, I'm new to the area I live in. Or how much it would cost



Go to privatemdlabs.com and order a female panel. Lots of the guys here use them.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2017)

I have used human grade testoviron test E amps..I never heard of the kind u have


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Feb 2, 2017)

I had BM test prop and it looked completely different... amp in the foil blister pack is the same but that's about it. Different font, different labels on bottle... I'll try and find it. I think mine was underdosed but it is hard to tell because it was my first time ever running gear... definitely was test in it though because I was shutdown when I stopped, and while on I basically had a woody all damn day long. I'll look for that pack, and post a pic if I find anything. Good luck man, hate hearing about ppl getting ripped off.


----------

